#  Erste Hilfe >   Blutige Schnittwunde im Mund >

## dmexe

Ich musste vor ca 2 Monaten 2mal am Kiefer (ober und unter) opperiert werden. Es lief bis jetzt alles gut. Das einzige problem war das auf der linken seite im Mund, Eiter herausfloss. Ich musste es regelmässig mit Betadine ausspülen und Antibiotika nehmen. Es kam kein Eiter mehr raus aber ein kleines Loch ist geblieben. Nach 2 Wochen war das Loch immer noch da. Mein Artzt hat dann das Loch aufgeschnitten (Wunderfrischung) und dann gleich wider zugenäht. Seit dem Tag blutet es zwischendurch ein bisschen. Doch gerade vor einer Stunde bin ich aufgewacht und hatte das Kopfkissen ein bisschen blutig und im Mund war ziemlich viel von dieser Suppe ( Speichel & Blut )
Könnten sie mir helfen und sagen was ich machen kann damit es aufhört zu bluten oder wie ich die Wundheilung beschleunigen kann?

----------


## kaya

Hallo dmexe, 
solange es keine starke Blutung ist, mit der Du kurzfristig nochmal zu Deinem behandelnden Arzt müsstest, würde ich empfehlen abzuwarten.
Vermeiden solltest Du alles, was die Wundheilung stört: Kaffee oder andere heiße Getränke, Zigaretten, Alhohol, hartes Brot etc.
Nach dem Essen den Mund vorsichtig mit lauwarmen Wasser ausspülen. Zum Schlafen den Kopf etwas erhöht lagern und intensiven Sport, Sauna, bzw. alles was den Blutdruck erhöht oder die Blutgefäße erweitert, vorerst unterlassen. 
Spätestens nach zehn Tage sollte die Wunde geschlossen sein, sonst auf jeden Fall nochmal zum Zahnarzt. 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------


## Neoner

Hallo dmexe, 
Wie Kaya bereits gesagt hat, solltest du, um die Wundheilung nicht zu stören, heiße Flüssigkeiten, aber auch sehr Kalte Flüssigkeiten für's erste Vermeiden. Zusätzlich solltest du in erster Linie Sport sowie alles, was den Blutdruck steigert vermeiden, da dies wieder zu Blutungen deiner Wunde im Mund führen kann. 
Viele Grüße,
Neoner

----------

